# reading AKC pedigree?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Need some help with this one. Does the 2 letter Identifier in front of the dogs name indicate there AKC title? for example CH El ROJO GRANDE would that mean AKC champion dog? Or could that just be the way the dog is named? I got all the other stuff from the AKC web site. Just was not sure how the name/title worked.


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

This page on the AKC website will tell you what all the abreviations mean:

http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

AKC titles
Champion titles come before the name
Suffix titles come after the name.
A CH title is for the show ring.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

OK thats what I thought. Thanks for the help on that one, One other ? some of the dogs have a SR followed by serial number some have a SN followed by serial number does that mean anything? I also see a strange number That has no SR or SN. It is C06-za-bz-33582 much diffrent then the others. I will try the AKC web site again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

SR or SN followed by serial number is the dogs registration number.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

C06-za-bz-33582 may be a foreign registration #.


----------

